# BF & Beer Bread



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

I know that alcohol cooks away, but can anyone see a problem with eating beer bread while bfing? It is sooo easy to make-no rising!!! I need a quick bread to make for DH and I. What do you all think?


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Totally fine. You could even drink a beer with it and there would be no problem.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

there is so little beer in each slice anyhow...but seriously, the alcohol cooks off...it's no big deal.


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree it should be just fine!

Quote:

Dr. Jack Newman, member of the LLLI Health Advisory Council, says this in his handout "More Breastfeeding Myths":

Reasonable alcohol intake should not be discouraged at all. As is the case with most drugs, very little alcohol comes out in the milk. The mother can take some alcohol and continue breastfeeding as she normally does. Prohibiting alcohol is another way we make life unnecessarily restrictive for nursing mothers.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Some beers are galactagogues. So crack open a Guinness with your beer bread.


----------



## RachelJune01 (Jun 1, 2005)

ummmm....beer bread!


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

I think we need the recipe


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah I was gonna ask for it too!! Please?


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kochanyk* 
I think we need the recipe









YEAH! NO rising, that would be great!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, please share the recipie!

I've been drinking beer all along while nursing (in limited quantities) to support milk production, and DS has yet to show any effects, other than having lots of milk to drink!


----------

